# Home heating oil tank



## KurtP (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a salvaged metal tank that stored home heating oil that I plan to fashion into a hot water storage tank for my solar collectors. I will need to line the insides for rust protection so need to open it up. I plan to cut it with a grinder tool which will clearly create sparks galore. I read that the flash point for #2 oil is 52 centigrade, and for closed containers "5-10 C" lower which theoretically should make it safe. I am making a double check here to ensure this is not the last stupid thing I do. Comments please.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Uhh, stupid question, but you don't plan on drinking this hot water do you?


----------



## KurtP (Sep 12, 2010)

No. It is for thermal storage.


----------



## KurtP (Sep 12, 2010)

I have found this is possible with a reciprocal saw and a stream of water to keep the metal cool. Venting out any potential trapped gasses is also a good precaution. The flash point rule holds except for hot metal particles and trapped gases, apparently.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Consider checking with your local fire department for a - gas sniffer - that would work for your application.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

IIRC, the EPA deems the tank to have contained a hazardous material and requires remediation.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Also water was always the enemies of these tanks. You might be able to water proof it but after years of containing oil I am not sure you are going to get it clean enough for any coating to bond to the surface. I would the think that it will not last long as a water tank


----------



## KurtP (Sep 12, 2010)

I will be using a product that requires a cloth spacer so when it dries the moisture can escape. I may drill some holes for this and any future leaks. It will be outside anyway. The product is rated to 210 F.


----------

